# MicroSoft Reduces Vista Pricing



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *.......**Regardless how successful they have been, Gates has always sought more ways to control, manipulate & corner both consumers and his competitors to the point the government had to step in......
> *


If you think Gates and Company wish to hold and control, Steve Jobs has taken it to an entirely different level! Although it is a better product, I despise all that is Apple for this reason


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Our company has to pay extra to NOT get Vista on new computers. It would be a business disaster moving all the computers in our company over. Not worth it and I'm sure many large corp's are thinking the same thing.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If you think Gates and Company wish to hold and control, Steve Jobs has taken it to an entirely different level! Although it is a better product, I despise all that is Apple for this reason


This is entirely true.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If you think Gates and Company wish to hold and control, Steve Jobs has taken it to an entirely different level! Although it is a better product, I despise all that is Apple for this reason


In spite of this I bought a Mac laptop last week. I use XP in my office, have a Dell laptop with XP and bought the Mac notebook to take to the jobsite. As far as I'm concerned customers come last in the technology business. That is the truth as I see it, an entire industry devoted to poor service and poor customer communications.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have a new laptop with Vista and I really like it so far. Seems better than XP on my desktop to me. I have not had any atypical windows problems with it. The occasional freezing of the computer, but it is less common than XP. I am not a computer genius though, so feel free to tell me I am wrong.


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

I know Vista received a lot of criticism when it was first released and based on some of the horror stories, rightly so but....I think the main bugs have been worked out. I'm running a dual-boot system on a MacBook Pro and have no complaints. Granted I like the Mac OS much better but had to buy Vista for a few Windows-only applications. It's not half-bad and I actually like the user interface better than XP I'm running on my desktop.

Keep in mind that my day job is as a software enginner for the Space Shuttle program so I consider myself relatively computer-savy:nerd:. The company I work for (very large company that I'm sure you all know by name) is getting ready to upgrade all their Windows machines to Vista. Prior to XP they would only use the NT version of Windows. They waited until Vista had some shelf life before deciding to step up but when they did finally make the announcement I figured if it was good enough for their machines, it would be OK for me.

I don't have any regrets running Vista on my new machine however I would not attempt to upgrade my XP desktop to Vista - it's just too old. On a brand new machine I don't think folks need to fear Vista as much as they do.


----------

